# Aristo switch measurement



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Most of the snow has melted in the last day or two, so I was able to get outside and take some measurements to plan for how the switcher will get the arrivals into the train shed. I've pretty well decided that I'll be using the Aristo-Craft 10' "wide" turnouts to save linear space - Sunset Valley doesn't offer switches less that #6 (wye not always useful). Does anyone know the length of the tangent (straight) side of the Aristo wide switch (20370, 30380, etc.)? I don't need precise measurelents, just the length, give or take an inch.

I have my templates for the SV switches covering the kitchen floor at the moment. A bit of a slip & slide hazard.

Thanks - Happy New Year. 

JackM

(Living in NY, I'll be celebrating New Years on New Foundland time - the only way I'll be able to stay up long enough.)


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

My Aristocraft 10' dia. "wide" radius switches measure about 18 11/16" for the straight section of the turnout. Hope this helps.

Ed


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow - what service! 

The Sunset Valley #6 switches, much as I love 'em, are 26" long; that's almost a 25% saving in real estate. Should fit what I've sketched out. A bit of a pain to have to mix code 250 with 332, but since it'll be a "ladder" type yard, it'll likely be just one long row of Aristos so it shouldn't be too noticeable. 

Thank, Ed. 

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I used them to maximize the length of my body tracks in my switchyard:










I studied various types of layouts to maximize my space and to minimize "S" curves within the yard.

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You CAN buy a large switch and cut it down to fit. The lead in and out parts can be trimmed or made to curve.


----------

